# 9600GT vs HD4670 vs HD 4850 vs GTS 250



## Gundyy

hello forum  i'm looking to replace my video card with something i can find at my work (Best Buy).
the 4 cards in my price range are:

PNY GeForce 9600 GT 1GB

Zotac GeForce 250 GTS 1GB

ATI Radeon HD4850 1GB

ATI Radeon HD4670 (my current card)

Now, I play CoD MW 2, Battlefield 2 and WoW. However my main concern is playing WoW with maxed settings at minimum 30fps, more so in high populated areas and heavy detailed fights and so on... Is there a hands down choice here? Any help would be appreciated!

my MoBo is ASUS P5N-MX and i've only got a 450W PSU which i can upgrade if needed.


----------



## Gabe63

The 4850 and gt250 are about identical. Both are better than the 9600 which is better than the 4670. The card on the right is the 4670 but the header is not working.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...=on&prod[3610]=on&prod[3629]=on&prod[3682]=on

Here is everything. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...ity/Sum-of-FPS-Benchmarks-1920x1200,1833.html


----------



## Matthew1990

I'd go with GTS 250. Some 4850's tend to get hot.


----------



## Gabe63

You should be able to get a good price on a GT 250. When I started here I was told this shoudl be considered the minimum decent gaming card.


----------



## CardboardSword

4850 and GTS250 are pretty close in terms of performance. I'd say go with whichever one you can get with the best cooling for the cheapest price.


----------



## bomberboysk

4850 or gts250 are near as makes no difference in performance, go for whatever you can get a better price on.


----------



## sirsaechao

Yep go with 4850 or GTS250.


----------



## linkin

The XFX 4850 would be a good choice. If you get the version with the dual slot cooler (might be best to buy used to guarantee it) it doesn't get very warm, 70c at the most and it idles in the 32-36c region depending on where you are and the ambient temperature.


----------



## spynoodle

I would go with the GTS 250 if it was a better brand. Zotac gives me that Hong-Kong cheapish feel, if you know what I mean. Also, what's the brand of the 4850? Is it just OEM ATI?


----------



## danthrax

Good deal on XFX 4850

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150482

Good deal on EVGA GTS250

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130538

Both are on sale until 5/16/10 if you haven't already gotten one.


----------

